# 38spl crimping question



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I am using 125gr Hornady XTPs with 6.5 grains of HS-6 with Winchester primers. I have been getting unburned powder when removing the brass from the revolver.

I am using an RCBS carbide die set with a roll crimp. Is there something wrong with the load or do i need more crimp? Anyone have a pic of what the crimp should look like?


----------

